# Habt ihr mal wieder?



## MOD6699 (19. Juli 2012)

gecheatet? Das würde mich mal einfach so interessieren. Ich habe letztens mal wieder einen Cheats rausgehauen und mir bei Fallout3 1 Mio. Kronkorken ercheatet! Und ich bereue niiiichts!!! 

Wie siehts bei euch mit dem cheaten aus?


----------



## x-up (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dann spiele ich es ohne cheaten.

Ich mag keine Cheater. Wenn ein Spiel bugfrei ist, gibt es einen Lösungsweg -> man muss dafür aber den grauen Zellen ordentlich die Sporen geben, damit der gefunden wird.

Wer je ein Spiel ohne Cheat auf härtester Stufe durchgespielt hat, kennt die erlebten Anedarlinschübe  während des Spielens und das Triumpfgefühl beim Abspann.


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2012)

[x] Ich hasse Cheater (im Multiplayer)

Im Singleplayer ist es mir herzlich egal. Selbst cheate ich da aber auch nicht. Mir geht dabei die ganze Motivation flöten. Das passiert mir sowieso schon oft, wenn ich auf ehrliche Art und Weise soviel Geld erspielt habe das ich mir alles leisten kann.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Juli 2012)

Also das einzige Spiel, bei dem ich Cheate, ist die GTA-Reihe. Ich finde, GTA 4 macht erst mit Cheats richtig Spaß (natürlich zum Blödsinn und Quatsch machen, nicht zum Missionen durchspielen und soweiter).

Ansonsten finde ich Cheaten ziemlich lame.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2012)

man sollte ein spiel schonmal richtig durchgespielt haben. danach finde ich es in einzelfällen mal in ordnung zu cheaten, wenns eifnach bock macht, aber auf keinen fall im ersten versuch. sonst geht das spielerlebnis einfach verloren.

im multiplayer muss man da nicht drüber reden, wer cheatet kriegt wat auf die fresse 
getreu nach dem motto:  video


----------



## PF81 (19. Juli 2012)

Oh, früher in jungen Jahren bei FPS immer den God-Mode angeschmissen und rumgwütet 

Aber heutzutage nicht mehr. Da ich eigentlich mehr oder weniger nur Online-Spiele zocke, gestaltet sich das auch etwas schwieriger.

Ansonsten soll es jeder halten wie er es will, ausser in Multiplayer Partien selbstverständlich.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Juli 2012)

Also seltsamerweise fand ich nicht das sich mein Spielgefühl erheblich geändert hatte bei Fallout 3 

Naja liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich solche RPGs mit Schusswaffen nicht besonders mag^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. Juli 2012)

Heutzutage cheate ich gar nicht mehr. Früher kam dies ab und zu mal vor, hatte damals aber schon Seltenheitswert. Von Gaming the System (sprich, nach den regeln spielen, aber nicht so wie die Entwickler es sich gedacht haben) halte ich viel mehr und wird auch bei manchen Spielen angewandt, etwa Hearts of Iron


----------



## BlackBetty466 (20. Juli 2012)

In Gothic 3 habe ich mal gecheatet, weil ein questrelevanter NPC verschwunden war. Und dann ging mir irgendwann der ganze Quatsch auf den Keks und ich bin im Godmode bis zum Ende, weil ich immer noch auf den Rest der Story und einen vernünftigen Abschluss gehofft habe.

Dasselbe ist mir dann bei Risen wieder passiert 

Ansonsten habe ich noch nie wirklich gecheatet, es sei denn man wertet die Zuhilfenahme von Walkthroughs an kniffligen Stellen nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen als Cheaten...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2012)

Cheats sind im SP OK. Da stört es ja keinen anderen. Und warum sollte man nicht eine Stelle die man einfach nicht schafft sich schaffbar machen cheaten (ja das war mal ein richtig blöder Satz  )
Im MP ist Cheaten aber ein totales No Go. Ich finde auch das MP Cheater richtig hart bestraft werden sollen.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Juli 2012)

@Blackvoodoo: Da es sowieso gegen die meisten Nutzungsbestimmungen verstößt habe ich MP Cheater ohnehin aus dieser Umfrage rausgenommen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Juli 2012)

Es verstößt gegen die meisten Nutzungsbestimmungen, leider wird trotzdem im MP weiterhin gecheatet.
Ich bin kein Profi Spieler, war ich nie und werde ich nie. Trotzdem würde es mir nie einfallen online zu cheaten, das macht doch keinen Spaß. Jeden Frag den ich erziele ist hart erarbeitet darüber kann man freuen, auch wenn man doppelt so oft getötet wird 
Aber wo ist der Spaß online quasi unbesiegbar zu sein? Das kapier ich einfach nicht. 

Letzten Cheat den ich verwandte war bei Tropico 4, letzte Mission. Die war zu krass. Da hat man nicht mal Zeit sein Wirtschaft aufzubauen, da musste ich mit Geld Cheat nachhelfen...


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich cheate ab und zu - aber bitte *nur* im SP, und nur wenn dadurch spaßige Dinge möglich sind.
Far Cry, Crysis oder Doom 3 hab ich durchgespielt und danach per Tweaks mit der Konsole rumgespielt.
Ein bissl Godmode an, durch die Maps fliegen, Ammo spawnen und so Zeugs. Macht halt Spaß ein bissl rumzublödeln.

Im MP haben Cheats aber nix verloren - vor allem geht der Sinn eines MP ja dann komplett flöten.
Das ist dann kein Wettkampf mehr, wer mehr Skill hat, sondern ein unfaires Zeit rauben jeden anderen gegenüber!
Ich hab mal einen damaligen Bekannten (nicht Freund) eine übern Schädel gegeben (leicht) weil der vor mir im BF2 MP gecheatet hat
mit Wallhack, Invisible etc. Der hat dann den Kontakt abgebrochen aber solche Leute brauch ich echt nicht!


----------



## coroc (20. Juli 2012)

Ich cheate wenn ein Spiel verbugt ist, letztes mal war Gothic 3, wo man plötzlich im Boden versinkt


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2012)

diese ausnahme muss ich ebenfalls hinzufügen,  zuletzt in skyrim  habe ich per konsole eine quest  "weiter gecheatet", weil sie aufgrund eines bugs nicht lief :/


----------



## StapelGabler95 (6. November 2013)

Ich habe mit 13 das erste mal einen Cheat benutzt, damals noch in CSS. Den habe ich von einem Kumpel geschickt bekommen, 2 Wochen konnte ich mit Aim durch Dust2 Rennen und alles wegholzen. Danach VAC Ban.

Nunja, mit 15 habe ich dann wieder in CSS gecheatet mit nem gratis Hack, 3 Wochen dann wieder Ban. (War mir aber egal, es hat Spaß gemacht) Royalhack

Mit 17 kam BF3, dort habe ich bis Colonel 22 (nur WH) Gehackt und auf meinem anderen ACC von colonel 30 - Colonel 70 (Nur WH). (Heißt ab da an war ich gebannt). - Paid hack x22

Ausserdem noch in Black Ops bis Prestige 10. (Multihack mit Aimbot) - Bis heute nicht gebannt. - Paid Hack x22

Und momentan bin ich mit WH in Battlefield 4 unterwegs, da Fairfight mich sicher aufgrund meiner suspicous stats bannen wird nehme ich das aber gelassen. - Paid Hack AA

Bin nun sicher mir das Master Package von meinem neuen Anbieter zu kaufen, dann kann ich für die zukünftigen CoD oder BF titel schonmal versorgt sein.

 - - - - - - - - -

Aber warum hacke ich überhaupt?

Ganz einfach, einmal Cheater, immer Cheater. Das ist wie mit den Drogen, probierst du es einmal dann kannst du nicht aufhören. (Das ist jetzt nicht übertrieben ausgedrückt).
Man fühlt sich einfach viel wohler wenn man einen Überblick hat, oder aus der Arbeit kommt und man beim zocken nicht alle haare verlieren will. Die ganzen Spieler die Unfair spielen (Camper, Glitcher, Buguser, Makro User usw) nerven einfach, wenn die das können dann kann ich das auch. 

Ich cheate nicht um andere aufzuregen, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht mehr zu reissen als die anderen, man bekommt eben Glücksgefühle wenn man etwas reisst.

*Ebenso ist der Cheating Grund NR1: Fehlendes Teamplay und diese K/D Statgeilheit.*

Ich würde direkt aufhören zu hacken wenn man aus dem Battlelog die Stats entfernen würde. 

Noch was :

IN BF4 habe ich 6 Tage ohne Hack gespielt, wollte gucken wie es läuft. Aber weil es nur noch Roofcamper und leute die Unfair spielen gibt macht es keinen Sinn. Ebenso der Netcode, ich hatte eine 1,7er K/D bevor ich angefangen habe. Ich bin ein guter Spieler mit gutem Periphier, aber wenn das Spiel so ******** programiert ist macht es ohne Hack keinen Spaß. Man strengt sich an und es bringt nichts.

Ohne Hack würde ich BF4 nicht spielen, es langweilt einen eben extrem wenn man nur weggenoobt wird.

Edit : Achja, es gibt mehr Cheater als ihr denkt. Eine 3.5er K/D ohne Hack geht in BF4 nicht, selbst mit Hack ist es extrem schwer.


----------



## Flame-Brot (6. November 2013)

Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen, hm? Ist echt das allerletzte, wenn du mich fragst. Jeder bezahlt für das Spiel und du nimmst es dir heraus den anderen Leuten den Spielspaß zu nehmen?
Deine "Argumente" warum du cheatest sind absolut lächerlich und sinnfrei....wenn dich das Spiel zu sehr nervt, warum spielst du es dann?
Ein Spiel soll Spaß und Freude bringen und niemanden dazu sich wie ein absoluter Egoist zu verhalten und zu betrügen. Spiel doch ein anderes Spiel?! Gibt doch mitlerweile echt genug Auswahl. ..
Finde das schon fast bemerkenswert, wie du dir einredest, dass das alles ok ist...Respekt 
So BTT:
Nur einmal in Skyrim aufgrund eines Bugs während einer Quest und bei Gta nach Abschluss der Storyline...


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (6. November 2013)

Also im MP hab ich noch nie gecheated. Ich Spiel aktiv in nem Clan und jeder Cheater wird Gnadenlos vom server gebannt, gehn mir total auf die Nüsse diese kleinen 13 jährigen die sich profilieren müssen weil sie sonst nix reißen können  

In Singleplayer spielen hab ich früher ab und an mal zu kleinen hilfen gegriffen, bei Jagged Alliance 2 zb ein bisschen Geld dazu, oder bei Age of Empires die Spezialeinheiten, aber im Normalfall Spiel ich ohne Cheats, bringt einem einfach nix, das Gefühl wenn man ein Spiel durchgespielt hat ist einfach nicht das selbe, man hat nicht das Gefühl wirklich was geschafft zu haben.


----------



## StapelGabler95 (6. November 2013)

Flame-Brot schrieb:


> Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen, hm? Ist echt das allerletzte, wenn du mich fragst. Jeder bezahlt für das Spiel und du nimmst es dir heraus den anderen Leuten den Spielspaß zu nehmen?
> Deine "Argumente" warum du cheatest sind absolut lächerlich und sinnfrei....wenn dich das Spiel zu sehr nervt, warum spielst du es dann?
> Ein Spiel soll Spaß und Freude bringen und niemanden dazu sich wie ein absoluter Egoist zu verhalten und zu betrügen. Spiel doch ein anderes Spiel?! Gibt doch mitlerweile echt genug Auswahl. ..
> Finde das schon fast bemerkenswert, wie du dir einredest, dass das alles ok ist...Respekt
> ...


Tja dann bist du nicht ehrlich zu dir selbst. Wenn du der beste sein "KANNST", dann willst du es natürlich auch.

Ausserdem habe ich einen Kumpel der mit mir hackt, wenn dann solche Randoms wie du angeschissen kommen wird eben mal die Wiese gemäht.

Es ist nur ein Spiel, das will ich damit ausdrücken. Ausserdem habe ich keine 50€ umsonst ausgegeben... So kann ich EA mal den virtuellen Stinkefinger zeigen... Für dieses unglaublich schlechte Spiel.


----------



## Flame-Brot (6. November 2013)

Haha, Respekt. Deine Argumente werden immer überzeugender...dann müsste ja jeder hacken oder?
Ich werd deine sehr sinnvollen Beiträge nun einfach ignorieren. Hoffe du hast noch Spaß wenn du "Randoms" mit sehr viel Eigenleistung abknallst. Btw...du zeigst nicht EA den Stinkefinger, sondern allen Spielern, die eine faire Herausforderung suchen.Bemerkenswert, dass du das mit dir selbst so vereinbaren kannst


----------



## XT1024 (6. November 2013)

StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> Tja dann bist du nicht ehrlich zu dir selbst. Wenn du der beste sein "KANNST", dann willst du es natürlich auch.


Jaja der beste sein. 
Gegen novice bots in UT99 kam ich mir auch wie ein toller Hecht vor.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. November 2013)

Sorry DP, bitte löschen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. November 2013)

Ups, hier gehts auch um Offline Spiele.
Hab nur die Umfrage gesehen und das auf Multiplayer bezogen. Und ja, da *hasse* ich Cheater.

In Spielen wie GTA oder so Cheate ich schon ab und zu gerne mal. Wenn die Mission anödet und ich eher Lust auf virtuelle schießerei mit der Polizei hab.



EDIT:


StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 13 das erste mal einen Cheat  benutzt, damals noch in CSS. Den habe ich von einem Kumpel geschickt  bekommen, 2 Wochen konnte ich mit Aim durch Dust2 Rennen und alles  wegholzen. Danach VAC Ban.
> 
> Nunja, mit 15 habe ich dann wieder in  CSS gecheatet mit nem gratis Hack, 3 Wochen dann wieder Ban. (War mir  aber egal, es hat Spaß gemacht) Royalhack
> 
> ...


 Tut mir Leid, aber Spieler wie dich finde ich zum: 
Wenn du zu schlecht bist um in einem fairen Spiel online was zu reissen, dann spiel gegen Bots. Oder lerne mit verlieren umzugehen.
Nur weil es dir (= 1 Person) mehr spaß macht mir Cheaten versaust du dem Rest (bis zu 63 Personen) den kompletten Spielspaß. Ich hoffe du bist stolz auf dich.  
Hoffentlich wird bald dein kompletter Steam/Origin Account dicht gemacht. Nicht nur der Multiplayer oder das Spiel in dem gecheatet wurde sperren, nein der ganze Account mitsamt Spielen für hoffentlich hunderte Euro sollte gelöscht werden.


Ach ja, das mit den Drogen stimmt übrigens nicht.
z.B. Koffein, Nikotin, Taurin, Alkohol,... das sind alles Drogen. Sitzt man nach der erste Cola nur noch da und trinkt ein Kaffe nach dem anderen?
Also irgendwann trinkt man nur noch Wodka Energie und Raucht kette, weil man einfach nicht auhören kann mit seinen Drogen.

Ich glaube dir fehlt neben einer gesunden Einstellung zu fairem und sozialem Verhalten auch noch einiges an Wissen über Drogen und Sucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

Ich vermeide so etwas so lange es irgendwie geht, davor setze ich lieber den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter oder schaue mal nach einer Lösung


----------



## StapelGabler95 (7. November 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Nur weil es dir (= 1 Person) mehr spaß macht mir Cheaten versaust du dem Rest (bis zu 63 Personen) den kompletten Spielspaß. Ich hoffe du bist stolz auf dich.
> Hoffentlich wird bald dein kompletter Steam/Origin Account dicht gemacht. Nicht nur der Multiplayer oder das Spiel in dem gecheatet wurde sperren, nein der ganze Account mitsamt Spielen für hoffentlich hunderte Euro sollte gelöscht werden.


Ja klar, wird aber nicht passieren. Ich hacke mit meinem Steam Account mit über 40 spielen seit 2011 und wenn ich gebannt werde dann in einem einzelnen Spiel. Ebenso origin, dort habe ich 15 Spiele drauf und ich kann bannen lassen was ich will. Oder eben nicht.

Ich habe ja aufgezählt wo ich gebannt wurde, jetzt sag ich dir mal wo ich nicht gebannt bin :

- MW2
- BO1
- ArmA II + ArmA III
- TF2
- CS und alle Valve Spiele
- Beide neuen MoH Teile

und in diversen F2P games, in den aufgezählten spielen habe ich teilweise sogar über 500h und bis dato ist nichts passiert, was daran liegt dass die Detection Methoden nicht aktualisiert werden.

Tja, wer sich über cheater aufregt soll sich selbst nen cheat kaufen und nicht rummeckern.


----------



## ich111 (7. November 2013)

Und am schluss Cheaten alle?
Wenn du ins Bad zum Schwimmen gehst nimmst du auch Epo, damit du der schnellste bist?
Vor allem in BF kann ich es überhaupt nicht verstehen: Dachsniper? Heli und weg damit!
Camper? Ordentlich C4 an die Wand oder ans Gebäude und es hat sich ausgecampt!

Ich Spiele weil ich daran Spaß habe.
Cheaten tu ich nur im SP wenn wieder was bugt oder halt in GTA Manier
Und jetzt lass uns unsere Ruhe mit deinen Betrügereien.


----------



## StapelGabler95 (7. November 2013)

Es hacken viel mehr leute als es hier zugeben. Ihr könnt nochmal 20% dazurechnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

Cheater sind einfach Spielverderber und haben einen kleinen .... Was jemand für sich alleine im stillen Kämmerlein macht ist sein Problem, aber bei Onlinegames haben solche Leute nix zu suchen. Ich hatte die Camper oder Cheater immer fleißig gekickt bzw. gleich einen Perma Bann verpaßt


----------



## Flame-Brot (7. November 2013)

Was bin ich froh, wenn der Clanserver für Bf4 endlich läuft... 

Kann mich den vorherigen Beiträgen nur anschließen...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. November 2013)

Im SP soll jeder cheaten, wie es ihm oder ihr in den Kram passt.
Im MP ist cheaten aber höchst unsportlich, auch wenn dies von den denen die es anwenden, sowieso nicht begriffen wird, sondern mit radebrechenden "Begründungen" zu legitimieren versucht wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> Es hacken viel mehr leute als es hier zugeben. Ihr könnt nochmal 20% dazurechnen.



Dann hatte ich mir halt die Zeit genommen den Spieler zu beobachten, und bei Campern bin ich ins Spiel rein und habe die mit dem Gewehrkolben erschlagen oder abgestochen. Die Schlafplätze hat man ja schnell verinnerlicht


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2013)

StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> Es hacken viel mehr leute als es hier zugeben. Ihr könnt nochmal 20% dazurechnen.



Also du schreibst ja absolut nur mist...

Wie kann man sich gut fühlen und stolz sein, wenn man nur durch bescheißen gewinnt?

Hast du inner schule als zehntklässler auch erstklässler verprügelt, weil du schon gegen fünftklässler keine chance hattest? Lächerlich....

Vlt too much, aber bist du im echten leben so eine lusche, dass du diesen epeen brauchst?


----------



## StapelGabler95 (7. November 2013)

Es macht mir mit Hack mehr spaß, so wie es dir mehr spaß macht mit einem 400 PS Motor statt 120 PS Motor zu fahren. Mehr kills = mehr fun, easy as it is... Was soll daran komisch und schwer verständlich sein?

Wer noch nie selbst gehackt hat kann eben nicht mitreden, ausprobieren sollte man es trotzdem mal. Auch wenn es auf non PB /VAC Servern ist.


----------



## mayo (7. November 2013)

StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> Tja dann bist du nicht ehrlich zu dir selbst. Wenn du der beste sein "KANNST", dann willst du es natürlich auch.
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich einen Kumpel der mit mir hackt, wenn dann solche Randoms wie du angeschissen kommen wird eben mal die Wiese gemäht.
> 
> Es ist nur ein Spiel, das will ich damit ausdrücken. Ausserdem habe ich keine 50€ umsonst ausgegeben... So kann ich EA mal den virtuellen Stinkefinger zeigen... Für dieses unglaublich schlechte Spiel.



Lol! 
Hab den thread durch Zufall gelesen...  Aber du bist ja der Oberknaller. Deine Aussagen und Begründungen triefen von Minderwertigkeitskomplexen und mangelhaften  Sozialverhalten. So reden sich alle,  ich fasse das jetzt grob unter einem Begriff,  "looser"  ihr Verhalten schön . Da kenne ich so einige.   Respekt.  

Nur weil eine Tat möglich ist,  ist sie noch lange nicht richtig.  Aber träume weiter.


----------



## Minaxo (7. November 2013)

Ich hab es schon im MP (CS 1.6) gemacht und es ist einfach nur total lame, nach 10min testen war es wieder runter. 
Ist vielleicht für ein paar Lacher gut, aber dauerhaft?

Wo bleibt da die Herausforderung? Lieber sterb ich mehrmals und versuche mich zu steigern, als zu cheaten.


----------



## mds51 (7. November 2013)

[x] Ich hasse Cheater
Im Singeplayer juckt das ja keinen, außer, dass man sich selbst betrügt.
Im Multiplayer machen das nur die Kiddies(Sammelbegriff) die was zu kompensieren haben.
Wenn jemand das braucht um wenigstens einmal im Leben Erfolge zu haben..


----------



## Smil0r (7. November 2013)

Wer mag schon cheater... Aber das es deutlich mehr cheater sind als viele behaupten ist richtig. Ich spiel seid langem kein bf3 mehr und bf4 kauf ich mir erst gatnicht mehr. Es macht einfach keinen spaß mehr. Und mit cheaten kommt für mich auch nicht in frage. 
Einzelspieler spiele werden dadurch für mich immer interessanter. Weil der Zeitvertreib frustloser ist und ich auch echt kein bock Abends nach der arbeit und nach einem stressvollen tag darauf habe mich nur aufzuregen.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. November 2013)

Ich schließe dann mal an dieser Stelle. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass diese Cheater-Outing-Threads nicht lange ohne Moderation auskommen. Interessanterweise machen dann vor allem die Nicht-Cheater mit verbalen Entgleisungen und fehlender Selbstbeherrschung auf sich aufmerksam. Ein Wunder, dass der Thread überhaupt so lange unentdeckt blieb. Lag wohl an dem mehr als aussagelosen Titel.

-CLOSED-


----------

